# oral winstrol for bf loss?????



## G-funk (Apr 1, 2011)

ok i got some info from a buddy of mine he told me that if i take oral winstol it would help me reduce bf%   any thoughts about that  let me know pls 


thanks


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

Your friend is a fucktard.  Dont take advice from fucktards.  Tell him to get an education in steroid profiles and procedures before he continues to give all of his other friends bad advice also.  GICH.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^this x 1000

diet is the only thing that will cut fat, even clen or eca cant match up against a shitty diet

anything above 12% is attainable natty with just good training and eating, then when you want to go into single digits, it gets interesting


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 1, 2011)

Before anyone can respond to that what is your current diet & training schedule? How long you been at it? What is your current ht, wt, bodyfat?

Keep in mind winstrol promotes lean muscle mass and acts to inhibit estrogen a bit, but at the cost of - screwing w/ your hormone profile - i.e. if you're a guy, plan your PCT, know your dosing because winstrol is a 17aa steroid which means it passes thru your liver - at the doses guys run it at, it can be toxic to your liver if run too long.  Orals only cycles are not recommended for men because there is no test - test should always be the baseline of your stack.  Also because it tends to opeate a bit on your estrogen, it means you'll start to exerience painfully dry joints - this is another reason why guys will often run winstrol w/ deca to get some estro in there. Also it is very androgenic and can cause hairloss, so not sure where you are w/ your hairline, but it might cost you.

And the basic stuff - if your diet & training are shit, then you're just further stressing your body and you won't get out of it what you could for the cost to your system.

So, nope I don't recommend it unless you really know what you are doing and probably best to stack it w/ something (assumign you are also educated on how to run cycles), or just don't go this route and get your diet & training in order. Often for guys just cleaning up the diet & throwing ina little cardio goes a long way.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Before anyone can respond to that what is your current diet & training schedule? How long you been at it? What is your current ht, wt, bodyfat?
> 
> Keep in mind winstrol promotes lean muscle mass and acts to inhibit estrogen a bit, but at the cost of - screwing w/ your hormone profile - i.e. if you're a guy, plan your PCT, know your dosing because winstrol is a 17aa steroid which means it passes thru your liver - at the doses guys run it at, it can be toxic to your liver if run too long.  Orals only cycles are not recommended for men because there is no test - test should always be the baseline of your stack.  Also because it tends to opeate a bit on your estrogen, it means you'll start to exerience painfully dry joints - this is another reason why guys will often run winstrol w/ deca to get some estro in there. Also it is very androgenic and can cause hairloss, so not sure where you are w/ your hairline, but it might cost you.
> 
> ...




Youre so nice.....  You arent living up to your handle.


----------



## G-funk (Apr 1, 2011)

im 25 years old weigh 220 bf at 22% and 6'
ii go to the gym at least 4 times a week cardio  just bumped it up to 35 to 40 mins and 45 to hour of lifting


----------



## G-funk (Apr 1, 2011)

and try to keep a good clean diet  keep calories under 2000 a day


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

G-funk said:


> im 25 years old weigh 220 bf at 22% and 6'
> ii go to the gym at least 4 times a week cardio  just bumped it up to 35 to 40 mins and 45 to hour of lifting




At least I didnt call you fatty like I did the other guy.  Youll be at 15% in no time.  Just be patient and bust ass. Good things will happen.  

Somethings wrong.  Im being nice now.  Pretty girls are a weakness of mine.


----------



## G-funk (Apr 1, 2011)

well i appreciate that   but ya i am gonna bust ass now thanks for all the info


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

G-funk said:


> well i appreciate that   but ya i am gonna bust ass now thanks for all the info



Stick around.  Youll learn a lot just by reading threads.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 1, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Youre so nice.....  You arent living up to your handle.




LOL I gotta be in the mood!


----------



## Captain Krunch (Apr 1, 2011)

Diet, diet, and diet!! Did I say diet!  I perfer lots of fucking for cardio, but a tread mill will do...


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 2, 2011)

G-funk said:


> ok i got some info from a buddy of mine he told me that if i take oral winstol it would help me reduce bf% any thoughts about that let me know pls
> 
> 
> thanks


G-Funk,
What does your current diet look like and how has it been working for you? 
Winstrol is not a drug used for fatloss. The only time I use winstrol is at the bottom end of my contest prep. then it is geneza winstrol from naps


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Captain Krunch said:


> Diet, diet, and diet!! Did I say diet!  I perfer lots of fucking for cardio, but a tread mill will do...



Pussy for cardio chicken for diet good advices. Work in progress is always on point! Never listen to fucktards.


----------

